# UKM Likes / Dislikes - Now Active!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've just turned on our new Likes / Dislikes system.

This will enable any user of BRONZE level or above to Like or Dislike a post.

If the Dislikes become a problem then we may need to have a rethink. Happy to run with it for a while though 

The old Likes haven't yet been imported. There's a couple of issues, but I am still working on it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

In FIRST, what do I win.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Doesn't work on tapa talk


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

saxondale said:


> In FIRST, what do I win.


The privilege of writing the first post to be liked by an Admin under the new system :lol:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

sneeky_dave said:


> Doesn't work on tapa talk


Tapatalk is being upgraded next week.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Lorian said:


> The privilege of writing the girst post to be liked by an Admin under the new system :lol:


Better than a tea shirt


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> In FIRST, what do I win.


A dislike...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> A dislike...


Yeah.

Wait, wut?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

saxondale said:


> In FIRST, what do I win.


A 1 on 1 training sesh with merkle, where you will learn what it takes to be the best


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't like it


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I always wanted a dislike button and now that we have it I can't find nothing to dislike


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Has it always opened the liked post in a new webpage? I hope it doesn't do that on my phone, i won't like that.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Will we have a "disliked" count once the old liked count get fixed?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Wooo - can't wait for tapatalk to update... I'm getting jealous seeing all these likes and I can't join in yet..!!  Haha.

(Well, at least not until I'm on my laptop..)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2014)

Can't find either on tapatalk?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like @skyee666 will be constantly hitting that dislike button non stop


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

What's the reason for a dislike button? Compared to the old way of just liking, and negging?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Lorian said:


> I've just turned on our new Likes / Dislikes system.
> 
> This will enable any user of BRONZE level or above to Like or Dislike a post.
> 
> ...


I have experienced a problem already,getting disliked for not agreeing to a stupid and dangerous comment made by a member.I am all for being disliked if you say something worthy but just because someone does not like you is unfair.It may be small to some but I gain my respect by being honest,trustworthy and knowledgeable.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

gearchange said:


> I have experienced a problem already,getting disliked for not agreeing to a stupid and dangerous comment made by a member.I am all for being disliked if you say something worthy but just because someone does not like you is unfair.It may be small to some but I gain my respect by being honest,trustworthy and knowledgeable.


Only an issue if dislikes are totalled like the likes are currently.

Don't see the need for a dislike, as you've experiebced, some cvnts will now use it to hate on everything, previously they would have either replied aposing the post or fvcked off without trace. Will help self esteem issues.


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

As long as they are not totalled up under your name I don't see an issue. In the context of a thread I'm sure it will make sense (I.e your arguing with some one)

When just a number viewed after the fact it can easily show a skewed view of things.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

This opening in a new tab is pretty annoying, I viewed two likes, now have 3 windows open. Waaaaa


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Your all gonna get disliked to fck


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

There is a reason dislike has never been implemented on facebook. It causes far more arguments in communities than a simple like system.

I prefer the old version personally.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I daren't dislike anyone yet, feel like I'd be too much of a a*shole for it :lol:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I disliked Lorain. Only so he could feel the wrath of the evil he's created tho lol...

PS. Don't ban me


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> I daren't dislike anyone yet, feel like I'd be too much of a a*shole for it :lol:


go on i'll let you have one


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> go on i'll let you have one


 :lol: still feel guilty for it lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> :lol: still feel guilty for it lol


it actually hurt a little more than i'd anticipated :crying:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> go on i'll let you have one


Oh go on then, seeing as you're offering...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Newbie rolls in..... See dislike.

Never logs on again


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Do the dislikes go against you? Think I'll win with dislikes lmao :lol:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Thing with the like/dislike system on here is the forum is ''clicky'' enough as it is! with members who have been on here for god know's how long and interact regularly with members they're familiar with, so any members who are rather clicky with each other they are of course getting there posts liked (goes without saying) and anyone who voices an honest opinion or comes with something legit (but that person doesn't want to hear it?) is going to receive dislikes, so in a nutshell unless you're Ausbuilt or a rather attractive lass on here :wub: you're probably receiving dislikes lol. :lol:

also in terms of good information put out there? this could be a real problem for enclosing good/legit information as previously mentioned by @gearchange with utter sh1te. inbe4 I get dislikes for this post ahaha :lol: I really don't care, but just like Facebook, @Lorian you've made the error of ''adding something new'' for a change of scenery than to stick with what was going well. If I had £1 for every time Facebook or a social network site changed there layout etc and it was for the worse! I'd be able to get a full Cycle + PCT.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Starz said:


> Thing with the like/dislike system on here is the forum is ''clicky'' enough as it is! with members who have been on here for god know's how long and interact regularly with members they're familiar with, so any members who are rather clicky with each other they are of course getting there posts liked (goes without saying) and anyone who voices an honest opinion or comes with something legit (but that person doesn't want to hear it?) is going to receive dislikes, so in a nutshell unless you're Ausbuilt or a rather attractive lass on here :wub: you're probably receiving dislikes lol. :lol:
> 
> also in terms of good information put out there? this could be a real problem for enclosing good/legit information as previously mentioned by @gearchange with utter sh1te. inbe4 I get dislikes for this post ahaha :lol: I really don't care, but just like Facebook, @Lorian you've made the error of ''adding something new'' for a change of scenery than to stick with what was going well. If I had £1 for every time Facebook or a social network site changed there layout etc and it was for the worse! I'd be able to get a full Cycle + PCT.


I'd like that, but I'm on tapatalk.

What's stopping people disliking board sponsors - the ones who fund the site.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Preferred the old system tbh

Will dislikes be tallied up too on our profiles?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

If this is left in its current form, then the old system was better.

1) The names of likers were visible at a glance without clicking the count

2) Dislikes are a bad idea (see Facebook comment earlier) - fun for a while though I guess

3) The old posts should have their likes restored so new people entering the forum from Google etc can assess credibility of posts by seeing the number of likes


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'd like that, but I'm on tapatalk.
> 
> What's stopping people disliking board sponsors - the ones who fund the site.


Haha cheers mate. :thumbup1: and nothing is mate, as we both well know. I personally didn't see why their was a necessary need for change? the old system was ''spot on'' if you ask me! you could see who liked posts, by their user just over the post and now you have to click open and a tab appears? great device for trolls too, they'll love playing about with this new dislike system.

Here's a good example e.g. what if? a member who wasn't exactly popular, nor spat out bad nutritional advice let's say? and actually contributed good/legit stance, but he wasn't popluar? soooo, he receives dislikes perhaps? that's terribly unfair if you ask me! someone could be coming with something genuine and it's shown their not due to credibility over a like/dislike ratio? separating good from poor advice at it's best, especially with new members signing up, first thing they will be looking at is 1. who's been here long or even the longest 2. Physique 3. Credibility and that's how they're going to judge who they are going to take advice from. Bad move IMO.

p.s that's me disliked like a mofo now haaahahaaa!! :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

SK50 said:


> If this is left in its current form, then the old system was better.
> 
> 1) The names of likers were visible at a glance without clicking the count
> 
> ...


I agree with you on points 1 & 2 but I like the dislikes button. If someone is giving terrible advice, it's easy for people to dislike it, allowing newbies especially to be highlighted to a 'total bollocks' post.

I would prefer members names to be visible on each Like or Dislike though, rather than a number. I don't build websites so I have no idea what's possible in practical terms though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Starz said:


> Haha cheers mate. :thumbup1: and nothing is mate, as we both well know. I personally didn't see why their was a necessary need for change? the old system was ''spot on'' if you ask me! you could see who liked posts, by their user just over the post and now you have to click open and a tab appears? great device for trolls too, they'll love playing about with this new dislike system.
> 
> Here's a good example e.g. what if? a member who wasn't exactly popular, nor spat out bad nutritional advice let's say? and actually contributed good/legit stance, but he wasn't popluar? soooo, he receives dislikes perhaps? that's terribly unfair if you ask me! someone could be coming with something genuine and it's shown their not due to credibility over a like/dislike ratio? separating good from poor advice at it's best, especially with new members signing up, first thing they will be looking at is 1. who's been here long or even the longest 2. Physique 3. Credibility and that's how they're going to judge who they are going to take advice from. Bad move IMO.
> 
> p.s that's me disliked like a mofo now haaahahaaa!! :lol:


*like ?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> I agree with you on points 1 & 2 but I like the dislikes button. If someone is giving terrible advice, it's easy for people to dislike it, allowing newbies especially to be highlighted to a 'total bollocks' post.
> 
> I would prefer members names to be visible on each Like or Dislike though, rather than a number. I don't build websites so I have no idea what's possible in practical terms though.


Fair point about the dislikes.

Perhaps a dislike button does, after all, have practical application in a forum where training instruction/medical advice is given.

Will be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

SK50 said:


> Fair point about the dislikes.
> 
> Perhaps a dislike button does, after all, have practical application in a forum where training instruction/medical advice is given.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how it pans out.


It was better when the dislike button was not there,if you have an issue with what is said you can challenge it..Some with no knowledge can now just hit dislike without reason and that is not fair at all.I feel you need to explain why you dislike something and then give your own opinion not just hit a button.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

gearchange said:


> It was better when the dislike button was not there,if you have an issue with what is said you can challenge it..Some with no knowledge can now just hit dislike without reason and that is not fair at all.I feel you need to explain why you dislike something and then give your own opinion not just hit a button.


That's the other side of the argument and I am inclined to agree.

Dislike buttons tend to work on news sites etc where the goal is to get a numerical consensus rather than objective information


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Not broke don't fix it

Why mess with something that was perfectly fine

Don't like the new system

Should go to a vote and decide if it goes back or not


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

SK50 said:


> If this is left in its current form, then the old system was better.
> 
> 1) The names of likers were visible at a glance without clicking the count
> 
> ...


I will have to agree with this.

Old system was better.

Also all already is being said about people who will surely abuse the dislike button...

Can we vote for the new or the old system?

@Lorian


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can still see who's liked a post on tapatalk rather than just a number, although won't be able to like a post till its updated next week on tapatalk, I get what people are saying regarding how the total likes count on people's profiles doesn't mean they are the Oracle of fitness or AAS bit it goes a long way to show new people that the member is well liked on the forum, I think you will find the people with the most liked posts are the ones who go out of their way to help others with decent honest advice, hence the large number of liked posts


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

gearchange said:


> It was better when the dislike button was not there,if you have an issue with what is said you can challenge it..Some with no knowledge can now just hit dislike without reason and that is not fair at all.I feel you need to explain why you dislike something and then give your own opinion not just hit a button.


This is exactly what am saying. Bang on here mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

gearchange said:


> It was better when the dislike button was not there,if you have an issue with what is said you can challenge it..Some with no knowledge can now just hit dislike without reason and that is not fair at all.I feel you need to explain why you dislike something and then give your own opinion not just hit a button.


I think people will still challenge it though. The Dislike button will more likely reflect all those who think 'WTF??', shrug in disbelief at the rubbish being spouted and move on.

I would guess also that it may come to be seen as a softer 'Report Post' button, where a view is offensive and members want to show they don't agree without actually reporting it.

Only time will tell on this change. I think we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i think it looks a bit tacky


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

UkWardy said:


> I daren't dislike anyone yet, feel like I'd be too much of a a*shole for it :lol:


You just took my 'dislike' virginity, for the simple reason I wanted to know what it felt like. Mmmm feels good!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> You just took my 'dislike' virginity, for the simple reason I wanted to know what it felt like. Mmmm feels good!


It's worse than I thought it would be :crying:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> You just took my 'dislike' virginity, for the simple reason I wanted to know what it felt like. Mmmm feels good!





UkWardy said:


> It's worse than I thought it would be :crying:


Does it hurts? :crying:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

gearchange said:


> It was better when the dislike button was not there,if you have an issue with what is said you can challenge it..Some with no knowledge can now just hit dislike without reason and that is not fair at all.I feel you need to explain why you dislike something and then give your own opinion not just hit a button.


Feel the same. The dislike option is shvt, a heated discussion is much better. I preferred the old system and hope it's changed back tbh


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Feel the same. The dislike option is shvt, a heated discussion is much better. I preferred the old system and hope it's changed back tbh


Agree. Too easy hiding behind an unlike button, if people don't like something or disagree with me I'd rather they tell me straight I would respect that more, even a heated discussion can be done without taunt each other while disagreeing


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

New system is awful. Opens new window for no reason. Cannot see who has liked or disliked you. Total number of likes not under Avi.

Absolute sh1te imo.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I got unliked. Oh dear! My life will never be the same now! (lol)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Think we need a poll/vote coz I ain't seen anyone say they like it yet


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Be interesting to see how the "Dislike" function goes.. Can't see it ending well!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Really not a fan of the new like system for reasons @Huntingground & many others have mentioned.

Bring back the old system there was nothing wrong with it!!!!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Dislikes:

-the likes now open up a new window when you check it

-it's a mess as before you was seeing in the notifications who liked you with their avatar in small next to it (and it was perfect) now you see who liked you and who you liked so if for example I get a like but I don't check straight away it will get buried by the like I give etc.

-the dislike button is unnecessary

-no total likes count anymore

-the new like bar, the old little blue "like" button was just fine

-the new like/dislike system was not voted by us (all members)

Now I don't want to sound annoying I understand that admins have to do a huge job behind a forum but I simply think that the old system with total count, easy checking who liked your post etc was much much better.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Also before it was showing the post text people liked or part of it if was too long (in the notification list) now it just show username and thread.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Can't find either on tapatalk?


Me neither.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Tapatalk is being upgraded next week.





mrssalvatore said:


> Me neither.


 :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> :whistling:


Shut it thee!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Shut it thee!!!


that cut deep


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> that cut deep


You wish it was that deep


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Got to say at the minute I "dislike" the new system.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> You wish it was that deep


still wouldnt be deep enough :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> still wouldnt be deep enough :lol:


I know I'm only tiny


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I remember when the Rep system used to be scored in sherif badges, that used to be good. Rep bar now is pointless, everybody looks at the same level satus to me.

Needs more slaggy pics in post your pic thread too, I've not had a new [email protected] over that thread weeks!! More tits and ar$e plz!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> I know I'm only tiny


yes i remember :devil2:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> yes i remember :devil2:


I'd like it  but can't


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> I'd like it  but can't


from the noises you made you liked it :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> from the noises you made you liked it :lol:


Revert back to my original quote pmsl!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Revert back to my original quote pmsl!!


haha :whistling:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've responded here to some of the points raised in this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/281397-ukm-likes-system-feedback-noted.html


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I've still no likey likey button.


----------



## Bobby's Nuts (Oct 7, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> I've still no likey likey button.


I'm missing it too!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

> I'm missing it too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

Tapatalk can't support the Like system anymore


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Tapatalk can't support the Like system anymore


WHAT???


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

Lorians words. They told him it would but sadly it was a fib.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Lorians words. They told him it would but sadly it was a fib.


That's so not acceptable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's so not acceptable.


One does agree with you.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> One does agree with you.


I'd "like" it but CANT!!


----------

